# Bay hippie outfitters 7-23 and 7/24



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great weekend with boxes full of trout and redfish for all groups at bay hippie outfitters ! Our guides go the extra mile to put each group on the best trip possible ! Call to get on the books and on the fish !!!


----------

